# Today on RO-Friday



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 24, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Merry Christmas RO

*Today on RO
Good morning to some afternoon to others evening to a few

Please go welcome all our new members on RO in the past week. They have all posted in the introductions Forum

We have had some issues on ro in the past few days. And this is how to help fix it.

We have our winners

Possible EC

Facture

Stasis

Possible poisoning 

Spayed female unaltered male

Bonding issues

Thumping

Biting issues

Bun biting me

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!
Have a great day]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53282&forum_id=5]day[/url]!!!!!

Simon's Second birthday is today. 
Happy Birthday

*[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 

[/align][align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]Winter Solstice on Dec. 22. Kwanzaa (Swahili for "First Fruits") is Dec. 26. Hanukkah is Dec. 16-23. The ancient feast of Baal (first celebrated in 14th century BCE by Shem, son of Noah). Early Christians chose to celebrate the incarnation of God as man during December to keep early converts from continuing the observances of Winter Solstice, Baal and Hannukah. Jesus, the Christ, was born in April during the taking of the census by the Romans (that is why Mary and Joseph were in Bethlehem when their son was born).

Wanted to make sure all holidays got in there. Happy holidays everyone and if we missed your please let us know by telling us something about your holiday.


Oh and from my family to RO

Happy Holidays and hope your is as good as myne and filled with love and joy.

From 
Kat E.J. Storm Phoenix Boss Skylar[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok so I need a mod to edit in the banners. I had copy and pasted them. But they did not take so could someone add them for me please


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 25, 2009)

Kat I put the banners in like u asked me to.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 25, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Kat I put the banners in like u asked me to.



Thank you so much.


----------

